# V62.84 Suicidal Ideation



## suzyrene (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a question about how to properly use the code V62.84. The Tip in the Optum 2015 ICD-9-CM Expert is as follows: "Assign for patients who have not attempted suicide, and who may not be considered a suicide risk, but who have indicated thoughts about suicide." 

The scenario is; A patient was hospitalized within the last 6 months for suicide risk due to uncontrolled depression. The patient has had thoughts of suicide in the past, but currently denies any current suicidal ideation.  The patient has never attempted suicide. 

What I am trying to determine is would code V62.84 be appropriate to code since the patient has had thoughts of suicide even though the patient states he does not have suicidal thoughts at the time of the visit?


----------



## sande78705 (Dec 18, 2014)

*Suicidal ideation*

My interpretation is that the patient has indicated thoughts about suicide so you would use the code, but what is the chief complaint for the visit? That should be the primary dx code.


----------



## nomerz (Dec 18, 2014)

If they currently deny any suicidal ideations and it's not listed as a final diagnosis, I would not code it.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 19, 2014)

nomerz said:


> If they currently deny any suicidal ideations and it's not listed as a final diagnosis, I would not code it.



I agree.  Reading something in the patient history section is not something you would code.  What does the provider document for this encounter?  That us what becomes the diagnosis we code.   Have regarded suicide in the past does not mean the patient is currently thinking on thus. Ideation means they have the idea that suicide is an answer, they have no active plan and have taken no action.  But it must be documented by the provider as a current ideation, not something the patient thought in their past.


----------



## suzyrene (Dec 19, 2014)

sande78705 said:


> My interpretation is that the patient has indicated thoughts about suicide so you would use the code, but what is the chief complaint for the visit? That should be the primary dx code.



Sandee, 
  The visit is a health plan prompted visit so there is no chief complaint. We are documenting all the patient's current conditions to aid the health plan. The provide has documented in the assessment that the patient has had thoughts of suicide in the past, but currently denies any current suicidal ideation. 
Thank you for your input.


----------

